# So I opened the box thinking.....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

My wife had bought me a watch.....

What do I find.....





































:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Very nice what more can i say :thumb:


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice:thumb: Do you have a slot allocated on the mantle piece yet?



Do you mind if I pop round and take a scoop out of the middle?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow Mr Opolis

Did I mention I was calling round next week


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

:doublesho 

So when do you get the watch then?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

So when you going to apply that to the gti ?


----------



## KingBoyJ (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow :doublesho 


Hang on, are you sure she didn't just lift it from your shop? I'd check yr stock room if I were you


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Shiny said:


> Very nice what more can i say :thumb:


Thanks!



AR-CoolC said:


> Very nice:thumb: Do you have a slot allocated on the mantle piece yet?
> 
> Got a Spot allocated in the Fridge for it!! Mrs O's face is gonan be a picture!!
> 
> Do you mind if I pop round and take a scoop out of the middle?


No of course not  As long as you replace the bit you scoop out with £20 notes 



Brazo said:


> Wow Mr Opolis
> 
> Did I mention I was calling round next week


No :thumb: Make sure you go to the cash point first 



KingBoyJ said:


> Wow :doublesho
> 
> Hang on, are you sure she didn't just lift it from your shop? I'd check yr stock room if I were you


This one didnt get the chance to even make it anywhere near the stock room


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

its almost glowing in that shot with the lid open!! :lol: quite amazing


----------



## HORSEYRARA (Jan 6, 2006)

wow thats really expensive wax .. well jealous


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Lovely packaging on it.


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

WOW:doublesho and all I ever get is a new bottle of fairy to do the washing up:lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Robbieben said:


> WOW:doublesho and all I ever get is a new bottle of fairy to do the washing up:lol:


You Mr Ben have just made me laugh out loud! They all think I am mad in this office as it is!

Johnny


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one mate, looks the business!


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

quick get it applied n get pics up!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Johnny your not helping me very much are you?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

class, she usually just gives me a BJ


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

andyollie said:


> class, she usually just gives me a BJ


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH now that just made me roar! :lol:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

andyollie said:


> class, she usually just gives me a BJ


:lol: :lol: :lol: thats nasty!!


----------



## MazdaRX8 (Dec 11, 2006)

HORSEYRARA said:


> wow thats really expensive wax .. well jealous


looks like your paying for the nicely shaped glass box rather than the wax


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

MazdaRX8 said:


> looks like your paying for the nicely shaped glass box rather than the wax


Dammit Busted!


----------



## MazdaRX8 (Dec 11, 2006)

very nice gift tho have fun with it :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumb: I'm so excited now... I ordered mine last week, should be here next week, and all I can say is that it looks like a work of art! Get some on the GTI before next week (sorted everything with Mr C)!


----------



## MazdaRX8 (Dec 11, 2006)

£1852 gift  maybe we can negotiate a 2nd husband in this marraige :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

The tub is just awesome, if i had the money i think thats the only reason i'd buy, chuck the wax in some tupperware and display the tub on the mantle piece.

Cant wait to see it being used


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

WX51 TXR said:


> :thumb: I'm so excited now... I ordered mine last week, should be here next week, and all I can say is that it looks like a work of art! Get some on the GTI before next week (sorted everything with Mr C)!


That's tomorrow's job Rich - we're both knackered today after a Teg this morning and the GTI this afternoon


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Just picked my jaw up off the floor!! WOW!!:doublesho 

Whats it smell of 

might we have a small demo on Feb 11th:thumb: (my bonnet:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: ) yes i'm a cheeky monkey:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 


Nice one Jonny a super package


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ant GTI-6 said:


> Just picked my jaw up off the floor!! WOW!!:doublesho
> 
> Whats it smell of
> 
> ...


Lets see what happens!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice one fella


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Feck me, nice present matey


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Where did you get such a generous wife  :lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Where did you get such a generous wife  :lol:


He's a lucky bugger Gaz - and she makes cakes for his mates too :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

mrs angus take note!!! to hell wit the wedding presents i want this!


----------



## makavelli (Mar 4, 2006)

is this the one where you get free refills for life?

if so empty that tub, get a refill and send it to me lol


----------



## izzi613 (Jan 2, 2007)

andyollie said:


> class, she usually just gives me a BJ


And I don't even get that


----------

